# Wert einer JComboBox auslesen



## Alex_winf01 (22. Apr 2008)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

bei einer JComboBox kann ich mir ja mit getSelectedIndex(); den ausgewählten Index holen. Angenommen ich habe in der JCombo Box folgende Werte drinn: "Wert 1", "Wert 2", "Wert 3"

Wie kann ich mir den Wert anzeigen lassen (NICHT den Index). Z. B. der Anwender hat "Wert 3" ausgewählt. Dann möchte ich auch "Wert 3" in einer Variablen drinnstehen haben. So was wie 
	
	
	
	





```
String s = "Wert 3";
```


----------



## SlaterB (22. Apr 2008)

kommt dir nicht in den Sinn,
die API
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/javax/swing/JComboBox.html

nach anderen Operationen getSelected... abzusuchen?

ansonsten bei derartigen Swing-Komponenten immer ein zu prüfendes Vorgehen:
das Model bestimmen (wie die entsprechende Operation heißt, verrate ich auch nicht , fängt mit get... an) 
und dort das Element zum Index holen


----------

